# Info on gun.



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

I just found this .22 revolver at my grand parents house that we just sold. Anyone have any history info on this gun? And...info to turn photo upright from iPad


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://unblinkingeye.com/Guns/Sentinel/sentinel.html

Looks like the R-103 from 1965.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They are AWESOME little 22's, I have 2 in different sizes....keep it! Not an expensive gun but very well made and consistant!!!! if you do want to get rid of it, let me know but I'd keep it ifin I were you brother!


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a Hi-Standard Supermatic Trophy that was given to me by my Dad. Also in the box like you have in the picture. It is an awesome shooting pistol, and I'm sure the revolver you have there is as well. In the 60's Hi-Standard was it as far as making competition pistols.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks website helped a lot. I'll keep it and hand it down one day


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a beauty. I've got an old High Standard Sentinel that's my river fishing gun for shooting cottonmouths. Great little guns. It's a keeper and that one looks in great shape with the box and all. Great find.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

my wife has the same pistol. fun to shoot


----------

